# HELP! Acer Aspire 5250 Keeps Loosing Wi-Fi Internet Connection!



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I purchased a brand new Acer Aspire 5250-BZ669 that included Windows 7 just two days ago. Everything is working fine on it except for it randomly looses connection to the internet. I have an established network that I have been using for years. The signal strength is always 5 bars and excellent. I also have a compaq connected to the same network, and it never looses connection. However my Acer will randomly drop connection. I have no idea why. Sometimes it will connect again in minutes or sometimes hours. I am using a Linksys G Wireless Router(Model # WRT54G2), Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Driver, and a Atheros AR8152 Controller. I have enabled and disabled in addition to uninstalling and installing the driver and controller many times. I have also moved the router and adapter all over the house. I have downloaded the newest versions of every driver from the Acer website. I have googled for hours looking for the answer to no avail. I run the troubleshoot and the answer it gives me is to make sure all the connections to the router is secure, which it is or else my other laptop wouldn't work. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be?


:ThinkingoPLEASE HELP ME


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to include my ISP, which is Time Warner Cable


----------



## km5tq (Nov 17, 2011)

I just spent over 2 hours with HP tech support for the same issue you are having. I'm wondering if this is a Win 7 issue. I also have another HP laptop connected to the same 2wire modem/router, and I don't have a problem with going online. The older laptop runs on Win XP.

The tech was very helpful and patient with me. Win 7 is a lot different than XP. He was able to resolve my connection problem but also took care of another issue I was having with a usb controller error message.
When I was able to access the Internet,he took control of my computer, and fixed the problem.

He explained that adding new software or updating the computer could cause the problem with the connection. Also, by losing the connection for a short time could cause the problem. We have had some bad weather in our area the past couple of days. 

I don't know if the above is any help,but try calling your laptop tech support and have them help you.

Good luck


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks but I do not think it is a problem with Windows 7. The other computer i have hooked up to the wireless network is a Compaq and it also has Windows 7, and it works just fine. The Acer i have however keeps picking up on the connection then dropping it. I dont know why.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Are you using a wireless manager software?

Pls provide us a Xirrus snap shot from your Laptop. Instruction can be found here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry about that

I have Cable Internet

I had Mcafee Internet Security Suite Pre-Installed on my computer. I completely deleted that because someone told me that could be the problem. I installed Avast and malware Bytes, and those are currently what I am using.

My IPCONFIG/ALL looks like this:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Logan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : columbus.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-F3-5E-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : columbus.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-DE-2B-40-90-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3132:ec4f:9410:a824%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 28, 2011 1:44:53 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 29, 2011 1:44:52 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276094507
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-0A-98-7D-B8-70-F4-F3-5E-A3

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C77D2D9B-E0AA-43DE-8D12-A3C7A28628FE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.columbus.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : columbus.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2813:23ce:b444:c66b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2813:23ce:b444:c66b%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>

I have Xirrus downloaded and running. I am just not sure how to put it in a format in which i can attach it to my message?


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

I finally figured out how to take the screen shot. The Xirrus shot is attached to this message.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

So can ANYONE help me with this problem? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good, a couple of them is using the same Channel as yours, please change yours to a Channel 1 or 11. You will need to logon to your router to do this, then change the new setting.


lm_pruitt said:


> I finally figured out how to take the screen shot. The Xirrus shot is attached to this message.


Please report back for an update.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you tell me HOW to change the channel on my router? And also would I have to do it to both laptops that are hooked up to the router?


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

To be more specific when i loged onto my router i clicked the wireless tab. It loaded all the way up to 99%. It then tells me to on the Wifi Protected Set Up Button on your Client Device. But my router the WRT54G2 model does NOT have that button on the back of the device and i dont know how to turn it on


----------



## johnpat55 (Nov 17, 2011)

lm_pruitt said:


> Can you tell me HOW to change the channel on my router? And also would I have to do it to both laptops that are hooked up to the router?


hello, you need to enter at your browser a serial number (something like 198.xxx.xxx..) and then log on to your router manager. it should be in the instructions of your router somewhere. otherwise if you search for <"your isp name" router manager> or something like that you will find that serial number.

then you go to your router manager using your browser go to wireless settings, and find the channel preference, and you just switch to channel 1. you can also see at the xirrus program which channels other people use and you can select the less busy.
you won't have to do it for all laptops, do it just once and the router will change the settings for all laptops.

I also have the same problem with a new samsung laptop if you check recent posts, it could be a w7 problem but might also be a software or even a faulty network card i suspect...


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you ever ran into the problem when you try to log onto the wireless tab it just sticks at 99% and says Searching for your client device. Please wait... If you haven't clicked on the Wi-Fi Protected Setup button on your client device, please do so now.

Because that is where I am at now. And i dont know how to turn on the WiFi Protected set up because my Router does not have that button on the back of it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Power Cycle your devices and try going to the Wireless Tab again.
How to Power Cycle Your Computer and Internet Connection. | Schrock Innovations Computer Company


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello I powercycled all of my devices (Modem,Router, Both Laptops), and yet the wireless tab still seems to be stuck in an endless loop. It wont go past 99%. Is there anyway we can go around this, or is there a different way to change the channel on the router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you open up a browser and type this? http://192.168.1.1 to access your router settings?

Try upgrading the firmware of the router.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

You are correct I had to update my Firmware. I didnt even know what Firmware was or that it even existed before today lol. But i was finally able to change my wireless router settings to channel 1. As of now it seems to be working I will report back if it drops signal again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

lm_pruitt said:


> You are correct I had to update my Firmware. I didnt even know what Firmware was or that it even existed before today lol. But i was finally able to change my wireless router settings to channel 1. As of now it seems to be working I will report back if it drops signal again.


That's great to hear. Let's hope that your connection gets settled. Keep an eye for at least 24hrs and post back.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

So far I haven't dropped signal(Thank Goodness), but I do have another question. After i changed my router channel to 1 i ran Xirrus again. The screen shot is attached below. Why has everyone's router channel changed to 1 now? Does this mean everyone on the Xirrus list is also on my router? Please Help I am a little confused and concerned now!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're the first one on the list correct? Don't worry about it for now, your network is secured with WPA2, if by any chance that you're having any disconnection issue again, change the Channel to 11. But for now, please leave it as is.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Much to my dismay, my computer still keeps loosing internet connection! I am going to try channel 11 as you suggested. Had a question though about getting a Linksys Compact Wireless G USB Adapter. It is whats recommended to be paired with my router. Do you think by purchasing this device it would allow me to have a longer internet connection, and alleviate the connection issues that I am having? Or do you recommend something else? My computer always says I have excellent signal, but I think this device might be able to help me, am I right?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It might help buying a new Wi-Fi Adapter. For me, Brand doesn't matter. I bought a reasonable one that works like a charm.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Changing the channel has not helped. Is there anything else we can try? I am not sure yet what I am going to do. If there is nothing else we can try, I am going to purchase the adapter. That, or I am just going to return my laptop all together and vowel to NEVER purchase an Acer again! Please, if you could, let me know by tomorrow morning if there is anything else to try.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried changing the Wireless Mode from your router. Usually its on Mixed Mode, try setting it to G.
Also, From your computer click on Start and type msconfig, locate the Startup and Services Tabs uncheck unnecessary Apps and Services.

If none of the above suggestions helped then buy a new Wifi adapter.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

I switched the mode to G, and it has been staying connected longer. I am guessing this is a range issue. Honestly when i go into a room without the router it is a matter of inches between dropping the internet or not. Ill have it on my lap it will disconnect, and i move it up a foot, it connects and works steady again. When i was in the room with the router, after i switched to G, it seemed to hold a steady connection. Do you think this problem could be caused by a weak Internal WiFi Card? Its a new computer, but a cheap one none the less. The only thing giving me doubts that its not the WiFi card is that its a matter of inches between excellent signal and no connection. What do you think?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The integrated Wi-Fi adapters can get hiccups, you might be also having interference in your home. Electronic and Small appliances will do that.

Please have a read here, it might help.
How to improve your wireless network and boost its signal


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try and update your wireless card driver from the acer site link below:
Download


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

I do have my router and modem underneath an LCD RCA TV in a TV stand. There is also a Sony DVD player below them. But it never interferes with the Compaq laptops connection. I am going to purchase the USB adapter today if it isn't too expensive. 

I have already tried to update the driver CyberMan, from that same site actually. Tried the Atheros, RealTek, and another one. Still didn't work. Went back to Atheros. Thank You though.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem i must have missed that.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok so do you get 3 bars or less on signal strength in network and sharing or if you do another xirrus when you are in another room would be helpful.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

No when I am connected it always has 5 bars, and says "excellent" signal strength. It just sometimes drops connection randomly. Its not as bad now since i switched from Both to just G. But it still drops when i walk in the other room. sometimes it will work good for like an hour, and other times it will disconnect every 15 minutes. I notice it more in the bedroom. The router and modem is in the living room. I have another computer a Compaq, a far cheaper computer, and it has excellent signal all through the apartment with no connection issues. I have been looking into getting a wireless network adapter, because i think the network card is cheap and doesn't have enough range.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok i think you have a signal problem when in another room or the bedroom.

Can you do a test for me please go into your bedroom and connect and surf the internet and post another xirrus report for us to review.

It should confirm what i am thinking the siganl strength should drop considerbly.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok here is the Xirrus from when I am in the bedroom. Like I said in here it is like a matter of a couple feet if I stay connected or disconnect. But its not all that far away from the router. I am in a small apartment. Router is probably 7 steps from bedroom.


----------



## lm_pruitt (Nov 28, 2011)

And i dont know if I mentioned this or not, but i always maintain excellent signal with 5 bars. It is either that or completely disconnected. Never like 1,2,3,or 4 bars for some reason.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi try deleting all the wireless profiles under Manage Wireless Networks in Network and sharing centre.
Then connect to your router ssid again you will need to input the network key again.

Try changing the channel to 8 on the router.

Change the DNS servers in your router to these: Google Public DNS

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ip6 reset reset.log* press enter 
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart computer

If no improvement after these steps then it may be time for a new Wifi adapter.


----------



## inv8r (Dec 20, 2011)

Had the same problem with my 5250. It turns out that this is a known problem at Acer, although good luck getting them to acknowlege it when you contact support. It seems about half of the 5250s leave the factory unable to stay connected with less than 4 bars signal strength (why you are seeing only excellent strength when connected). Under 4 and the Acer looses connection every time.
There IS a fixpack for this issue, however most support agents are not aware of it and will try to insist that you send the machine in. DON'T DO IT!!!! They will inevitably come up with a "liquid spill!" diagnosis (look around, they make this claim A LOT, and their "solution" leaves no way for you to argue that diagnosis), and proceed to replace everything in the laptop and charge a huge service fee.
I went through this, and upon receiving the laptop back from repair had EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM I STARTED WITH. I contacted support again who tried to tell me I needed to send the machine back again, however finally lost it on them and told them to go look for a solution. They eventually returned with a link for a fixpack which no one at support was aware of, but which SPECIFICALLY ADDRESSES this 4-bar problem.
End result, contact support, force them to give you the fixpack, and you should be set.


----------

